# FreeBSD & MIPS SoC



## vifits (Apr 5, 2010)

It's possible? For example AR531X


----------



## sossego (Apr 26, 2010)

There's work being done to it in the NetBSD community. You may want to see what the status is.


----------



## aragon (Apr 26, 2010)

There is some info on the FreeBSD wiki: http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/mips


----------

